# Ich treatment - salt, heat, meds???



## kenster (Jan 20, 2010)

I have read a few different theories in the forums and I would just like to clarify whats best.

Everyone seems to be in agreement that increasing the water temp to + 81 - 82 degrees is a must.
Some people swear blind that salt is the way to go, that being the case is aquarium salt better than table salt? When dissolving the salt should it be added to hot water? There is also the tolerance levels of the fish for both temp and salt, how do I find out tolerance levels for each fish? 
Next there's the shop bought medications. A lot of people suggest using half dosage, should this then be used for twice as long as recommended? Can I use the medications along with the salt or as an alternative?
When using medication and or salt should water changes be reduced to keep the treatment in the tank or increased to remove the Ich from the tank?
Does lighting or feeding have any part to play in the treatment?

I am really only looking to gain knowledge here, not to treat an ongoing problem.

As for the tolerance levels, the fish I currently have are - 

Clown loaches
Bristlenose
Danios
neons
Cardinals
Skirted tetras
Glo- lights
and 1 platy


Thanks guys Kenster


----------



## bettababy (Oct 12, 2006)

kenster said:


> I have read a few different theories in the forums and I would just like to clarify whats best.
> 
> Everyone seems to be in agreement that increasing the water temp to + 81 - 82 degrees is a must.
> *This depends on what fish species you are dealing with. There are a great number of fish species who cannot tolerate those high temps. 81F - 82F is going to speed up the life cycle of the parasite. Preferred temp for treatment of ich is actually into the 85F - 86F range. The warmer the water the faster the life cycle will progress.*
> ...


Hope this helps. I'll stop back once I consult my notebooks to find the salt answer. If you are seeking knowledge I want to be thorough for you.


----------



## bettababy (Oct 12, 2006)

Ok, about the salt...
I couldn't find my notes so I emailed my husband about it. He ran me through a reminder that explains it really well, so I'm going to just copy/paste his reply here.

All of them are predominantly Sodium chloride. Table salt is Sodium chloride and sometimes with iodine added. Aquarium salt is mainly Sodium chloride with some Magnesium chloride (but you never really know unless it says it on the label).
You can use table salt but I would use the non-iodized table salt. I wouldn’t use marine salt for this purpose as some of the elements in it may or may not cause issues with live plants or some sensitive species of fish. There is just too much extra stuff in it. Some people will argue that river water has all that stuff in it and that is true but the concentration is a fraction of what it is in the ocean.
If people’s local pet stores sell “aquarium salt” then I would suggest they use that. Less chance for mistakes by inexperienced hobbyists.
 



I hope this helps.


----------



## kenster (Jan 20, 2010)

Bettababy :-D you are a star, 

thanks very much for the detailed response, it's really appreciated.

Kenster


----------



## magic_marty (Feb 3, 2007)

most cases you can cure ich just by raising the temp above 86F because ich can't reproduce in temps above 86F.
just be sure to raise your agitation because raised temps holds less oxygen just as it does when you use meds.Also raise the temp very slowly so it don't stress the fish.Hold the temp above 86F for 10 days or at least 4 days after all the spots leave to insure all is clear. I have successfully cured ick twice using this method myself, and i am currently using it again on my 55 due to a slight outbreak a few days ago.Now on day 6 and all is going well, hopefully Monday i can very slowly start lowering the temp back down to around 80 ish..

Good luck...


----------



## cmc29 (Jan 10, 2010)

I had it on some cards pretty badly back in december...i bumped my temp to 84-85 and in about 8-10 days it was completly cleared up...then i just lowered my temp back down to 82 and no problem since. I don't know even a fraction of what most on here know, but i'm just saying that worked for me......plus my setup may be way different from yours..i couldn't medicate because i have kuhli loaches so my options were pretty limited


----------



## Fleuryy (Feb 6, 2010)

Agree with the above, 85+ temp. and small salt dosage for 5 days, then Nothing but 85 degrees temp. for another 5-8 days until glass and fish are clear of any signs of parasites. look close.

My opinion bases off a lot of forum reading and my current situation seems to be working.(My opinion, not necessarily factual)


----------

